# Pénibilité



## TomHagen

Estoy leyendo un libro sobre el mundo del trabajo, y me encuentro muchas veces con el término "pénibilité" (pénibilités du travail, métiers pénibles, pénibilités physiques, etc) 
¿Tendría alguien una traducción adecuada para el término (que no sea, claro, dureza, dificultad, ni "penosidades"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenido, *Tom*.

Si no quieres usar ninguno de los que expones, quizá podrías usar *severidad*.


----------



## carlotalafargue

¿Y no te gusta penalidad/penalidades?... aunque es cierto que cada vez que se utiliza este adjetivo, dependiendo del sustantivo que le sigue, adquiere matices distintos para la traducción: lamentable, penoso... pero también arduo, trabajoso...

J'espère que tu ne trouves pas ma réponse trop pénible ...


----------



## lpfr

No se si se puede traducir de la misma manera en todas las situaciones. Aquí en Francia, se utiliza mucho actualmente "penible" para hablar de trabajo (parece que todo trabajo es difícil y penible). Pero también se utiliza para ciertas personas para las cuales "station début pénible".  Tambien se puede decir que una persona es "penible", cuando es difícil de soportar. 

Tal vez "penoso", como propone Carlota, es lo que mejor se adapta.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Frecuentemente en España se usa la palabra *pesado.*

El envío de una solicitud a la comisión económica dependiente del Ministerio del Trabajo en orden a que considere como trabajo pesado la labor de los buzos...


----------



## carlotalafargue

Sí, tienes razón Pipasdegirasol: _pesado_ (como _latoso_) es una buena opción. Sin embargo.... me sorprende leerla en un texto oficial como el que has presentado, pues _pesado_ (como _latoso_) es un término más bien coloquial, ¿no?

Vivir para ver... y aprender.


----------



## lpfr

Se diría que "trabajo pesado" es la (mala) traducción de "travail lourd", que quiere decir trabajo que requiere esfuerzos físicos importantes. Estoy de acuerdo con Carlota.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Pesado*: Lo entiendo como trabajo que *requiere esfuerzo* pero que no tiene que ser latoso...

Luego tenemos el matiz de un *trabajo pesado* (coloquial) que sería *latoso.*


----------



## TomHagen

Os agradezco a todos.
Creo que, como dice Carlota, según el sustantivo que lleven detrás, pénibilité y pénible adquieren diferentes matices, con lo que los traduciré según el contexto, como severidad, penalidades, penosidad, y pesado, agotador, incluso gravoso.
Se refiere al tipo de trabajo que, sin ser necesariamente peligroso, produce un desgaste físico superior al normal (como por ejemplo los trabajadores del metro, basureros, mineros): es lo que se llama "métiers pénibles" y que creo que en castellano se conocen como profesiones penosas o peligrosas


----------



## Marlluna

Añado otro más para este tipo de trabajos: "duro". Seguro que en algún contexto te viene bien. Se suele poner el ejemplo del trabajo en las minas...


----------



## Tximeleta123

TomHagen said:


> Os agradezco a todos.
> Creo que, como dice Carlota, según el sustantivo que lleven detrás, pénibilité y pénible adquieren diferentes matices, con lo que los traduciré según el contexto, como severidad, penalidades, penosidad, y pesado, agotador, incluso gravoso.
> Se refiere al tipo de trabajo que, sin ser necesariamente peligroso, produce un desgaste físico superior al normal (como por ejemplo los trabajadores del metro, basureros, mineros): es lo que se llama "métiers pénibles" y que creo que en castellano se conocen como profesiones penosas o peligrosas


 

Hola

De acuerdo contigo.

Por otra parte, el tema del *trabajo pesado*, en la acepción que decía Pipas, yo nunca lo he oído aquí (lo cuál no quiere decir gran cosa, claro ) pero buscacando, todo lo que he encontrado son páginas oficiales de Colombia. Así mismo, la página que nos ofrecía Pipas era de Chile. No sé si aquí se utiliza, la verdad.


----------



## TomHagen

Según he leído en convenios y en algunas noticias (no tengo aquí las referencias exactas, pero si meteis "profesiones penosas" en google, salen) en castellano (de España al menos) esas profesiones se llaman "profesiones penosas o peligrosas". Mi problema de traducción entonces es doble:
Por un lado no es lo mismo una profesión evidentemente peligrosa (tedax, por ejemplo) que una "penosa" (trabajar bajo tierra, con horarios variables, etc) y tendría que encontrar la manera en castellano de poder distinguirla.
Por otro, los diferentes usos de pénibilité, por ejemplo:
"Plus intellectuel, le travail serait devenu moins pénible pour le corps"
"...ou encore travailler dans des postures pénibles"
"...l’ensemble des situations où subsistent des pénibilités physiques et horaires patentes"
"...le problème de la pénibilité"
"...des facteurs déterminants des pénibilités contemporaines du travail"
Pienso que la manera de resolver este segundo problema será utilizando diferentes sinónimos de lo "penoso" según el contexto


----------



## carlotalafargue

Efetivamente, va a depender del contexto, porque _postures pénibles -_por ejemplo_- se_ traduciría por_ posturas forzadas..._ (¡¡¡¡o incluso antinaturales!!!) que es un término que no habíamos mencionado.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En la Guía jurídica de trabajadores que tengo a mano se habla de *penosidad del trabajo*. Existe un _plus de penosidad _que perciben los trabajadores expuestos a ruidos muy fuertes, calores sofocantes etc...
Un saludo


----------



## totor

Mi texto dice:

_La précarité professionnelle […] s'est développée […] sous la forme d'une insécurité de l'emploi, d'une *pénibilité* accrue des conditions de travail et d'une difficulté de disposer d'une représentation collective_.

Considerando la misma frase, y todas las variantes y sinónimos posibles, a todas luces la mejor es la que propone mi viejo amigo Víctor.


Víctor Pérez said:


> *severidad*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Quizás te parezca la mejor, pero no sería así en España: en materia de riesgos laborales tenemos especificados, por ejemplo, los "pluses de *penosidad* del trabajo". Aquí pues "penosidad" es el término adecuado.



> Dicho procedimiento exige la realización previa de estudios sobre siniestralidad en el sector, *penosidad,* en la que se tendrá en cuenta a estos efectos la turnicidad, el trabajo nocturno y el sometimiento a ritmos de producción, la peligrosidad y toxicidad de las condiciones del trabajo, su incidencia en los procesos de incapacidad laboral que genera en los trabajadores y los requerimientos físicos exigidos para el desarrollo de la actividad.
> http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Normativa/index.htm?ssUserText=142575&dDocName=159868



No sé en Argentina, ni en otros países de habla española. Solo quería matizarlo. 

Gévy


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:





totor said:


> Mi texto dice:
> 
> _La précarité professionnelle […] s'est développée […] sous la forme d'une insécurité de l'emploi, d'une *pénibilité* accrue des conditions de travail et d'une difficulté de disposer d'une représentation collective_.
> 
> Considerando la misma frase, y todas las variantes y sinónimos posibles, a todas luces la mejor es la que propone mi viejo amigo Víctor.


Et que voudrait dire la "severidad del trabajo" ?
Hasta otra.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Quizás te parezca la mejor, pero no sería así en España: en materia de riesgos laborales tenemos especificados, por ejemplo, los "pluses de *penosidad* del trabajo". Aquí pues "penosidad" es el término adecuado.


¡Hola Gévy!

Que yo sepa, aquí jamás se habló de 'penosidad del trabajo', pero tal vez sí sea el término adecuado, como tú dices.


court-pendu said:


> Et que voudrait dire la "severidad del trabajo" ?


Las acepciones 1 y 2 de severo (clic), en este caso, court-pendu.


----------



## court-pendu

Je vous suis très reconnaissant, totor,de votre réponse et de votre precisión mais j'avoue ne toujours pas comprendre. Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me donner quelque exemple ? Ou est-ce à dire qu'avec bonheur les lois relatives au travail ont réussi à bannir les aspects pénibles du travail ? Si le cas en était, vous m'en voyez admiratif.


----------



## totor

Non, mon cher, je ne dis pas ça, tout au contraire. Les aspects pénibles du travail sont chaque jour plus évidents, et pour preuve, l'énorme quantité de jeunes et de personnes agées qui n'arrivent pas a le trouver et galèrent comme ils peuvent.

À mon avis, parler de 'pénibilités des conditions de travail' c'est tout pareil à parler des 'severidades de las condiciones laborales', surtout si je pense que 'penosidades' est un mot qui n'existe pas en espagnol.

Mais bien sûr, je peux me tromper.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> l'énorme quantité de jeunes et de personnes agées qui n'arrivent pas a le trouver et galèrent comme ils peuvent.


Mais cela n'a rien à voir !

La pénibilité, c'est par exemple :
- le travail du mineur enfermé toute la journée dans sa mine sans voir le soleil ni respirer d'air pur (oui, je sais, c'était au siècle dernier)
- le maçon ou le couvreur qui travaillent dehors quelle que soient les conditions atmosphériques
- le coiffeur qui passe huit heurs par jour debout à piétiner autour du fauteuil de ses clients
- le conducteur d'engins qui malgré les progrès dans le confort de ceux qu'il conduit est assis dans une cabine trépidante au grand dam de sa colonne vertébrale

En résumé, tout ce qui aggrave la condition physique ou mentale de ceux qui travaillent. Rien à voir avec la galère des chômeurs !

http://www.val-penibilite.fr/VAL_PE...00CE=B712D85BD8FEB7433475D3377379DC5FD0E939C1



> La pénibilité est caractérisée par deux conditions cumulatives :
> 
> 1- Une  exposition à un ou plusieurs facteurs de risque professionnels susceptibles de  laisser des traces durables, identifiable et irréversibles sur la  santé;
> 
> 2- Ces facteurs, déterminés par décret, sont liés à des  contraintes physiques marquées, un environnement physique agressif ou certains  rythmes de travail.


----------



## Gévy

totor said:


> surtout si je pense que 'penosidades' est un mot qui n'existe pas en espagnol.
> 
> Mais bien sûr, je peux me tromper.


¿Para qué te daré yo ejemplos de uso en las leyes y administraciones españolas? 

Existe, se usa, y de forma oficial, para más datos. El español de España también es español .


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Mais cela n'a rien à voir !
> 
> La pénibilité, c'est par exemple :
> - le travail du mineur enfermé toute la journée dans sa mine sans voir le soleil ni respirer d'air pur (oui, je sais, c'était au siècle dernier)
> - le maçon ou le couvreur qui travaillent dehors quelle que soient les conditions atmosphériques
> - le coiffeur qui passe huit heurs par jour debout à piétiner autour du fauteuil de ses clients
> - le conducteur d'engins qui malgré les progrès dans le confort de ceux qu'il conduit est assis dans une cabine trépidante au grand dam de sa colonne vertébrale
> 
> En résumé, tout ce qui aggrave la condition physique ou mentale de ceux qui travaillent. Rien à voir avec la galère des chômeurs !


Tiens !

J'étais tout à fait à côté de la plaque !


Gévy said:


> El español de España también es español .


¡Pero no para el DRAE!

CLIC


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:

Je viens de me livrer à une petite expérience grâce au moteur de recherche le plus sollicité de l'Internet et j'ai demandé des sites exclusifs de votre pays. Pas de doute "penosidad del trabajo" est assurément connu et employé dans votre contrée.

Veuillez vérfier par vous même, ici.

Hasta otra


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> ¡Pero no para el DRAE!



Es tiempo que el DRAE se interese por lo que pasa en el país...
Ya se hablaba de penosidad en este documento que data de.....http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1960/02/01/pdfs/A01292-01292.pdf

*1960 !*


----------



## totor

J'avais fait de même que toi, court-pendu, mais pas avec la même chance.

Presque toutes les pages n'étaient pas de mon pays (bien que j'avais mis 'Argentina').

De toutes façons, j'en ai vues quelques unes.

Eh oui, 'penosidad' est le mot qu'il faut mettre.

(Autrement, Gévy et Paquita vont me faire la tête).


----------



## Paquita

Y te olvidas de Gurb (post#14) que ya en 2008 te daba:
- el sentido exacto
- la traducción




GURB said:


> En la Guía jurídica de trabajadores que tengo a mano se habla de *penosidad del trabajo*. Existe un _plus de penosidad _que perciben los trabajadores expuestos a ruidos muy fuertes, calores sofocantes etc...


----------



## totor

Et de court-pendu même, pour n'aller plus loin !


----------

